# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Ασύρματη Σύνδεση Καλαμάτα - Τρίπολη!

## neoplan

Καλησπέρα από το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Μεσσηνίας,

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι παρατηρήθηκε μεγάλη ανάπτυξη στο δίκτυο του νομού και χάρις σε άτομα με μεράκι μπορέσαμε να επεκταθούμε σε όλη την ευρύτερη περιοχή.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνονται συζητήσεις για δημιουργία κόμβου σε αυτό το σημείο http://87.202.200.177/wind/?page=nodes&node=63

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κινητικότητα στη Μεγαλόπολη για ασύρματα δίκτυα, αλλά στην Τρίπολη πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει και αν είναι εφικτό φυσικά θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε για link.

Από τη μεριά μας μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα router με 1-3 interface στους 5ghz και ένα Access point στους 2.4

Ιδανικό θα ήταν αν έχετε πρόσβαση σε κάποιο ψηλό σημείο όπου να υπάρχει άμεση οπτική με τον παραπάνω κόμβο και να καταφέρουμε να μεταφέρουμε bits 100km μακρυά!

Αρχικό post στo forum.trwn.gr

----------


## angelarcadia

Kαποιος εχει απαντησει ηδη στο forum του Trwn...
http://trwn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=100

----------


## homo

Καλησπέρα,

Μήπως με την ευκαιρία της αργίας της 17ης Νοεμβρίου να κανονήσουμε ένα meeting Μεσήννιων - Τριπολιτών να συζητήσουμε για το θέμα?
φυσικά δηλώνω πρώτος το παρόν από την πλευρά των δευτέρων (αν και μένω μόνιμα Αθήνα πλέον, μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάποια θέματα).

Η κατάσταση βέβαια - όπως έιπα και στο forum του TRWN - είναι αρκετά ζώρικη, αλλά ίσως κάτι βγει...

----------

